# Stone fete companion dog show



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

STONE FETE COMPANION DOG SHOW

SUNDAY 1st JULY

STONE RECREATION GROUND, STONE, NEAR DARTFORD, KENT

ENTRIES FROM 11.00, JUDGING STARTS 12.00

PEDIGREE CLASES
Puppy, Junior, Sporting, Non-sporting, Open, Veteran

NOVELTY CLASSES
Best crossbreed, Fancy dress, Junior handling (6-14yrs), Best rescue, best condition, Waggiest tail, Most appealing eyes, Special veteran (10yrs and over), Brace, Most handsome dog, Prettiest bitch, Judges favourite, Best local dog.

Baby puppy class (under 6mths) will be judged after the pedigree classes.

Rosettes 1st - 6th in every class, specials for Best in show, reserve best in show, best puppy, best veteran, best crossbreed, best novelty.

PROCEEDS TO PRO DOGS DIRECT

Find us on facebook Stone Fete companion dog show | Facebook


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Pedigree judge - Stephanie Presdee (Pampardour)
Novelty judge - Pat Ross


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

If you would like to advertise their dog show/ dog event on my website for FREE, just message the the details and I will add them for you!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

The Stone fete poster


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

A little reminder


----------

